# Divi Little Bay Hurricane Irma Updates



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

The Divi Little Bay was mentioned in another Irma post, but I thought it would be easier to locate Divi information in a new post.

The information was taken from the Divi Little Bay Facebook page:

September 6, 2017
Update, Hurricane Irma on St. Maarten

"We know that everyone is concerned about the guests and staff of Divi Little Bay Beach Resort. We appreciate your support and patience during this time.

At 7:30 this morning, we received a short communication from the Resort’s Assistant General Manager, Mr. Thijs Scheepers. He confirmed that all guests were safe in the main building, which is the location of pureocean restaurant. At that point, the first part of the storm had passed and they were preparing for the second half. The main building is the designated shelter under the Resort’s Hurricane Preparedness Plan because of its solid construction, storm protection devices, food and power (from the generator). There was water in some offices and minor flooding in the storerooms but otherwise the building remains strong, and guests are dry and spread out among the meeting rooms and the restaurant. Unfortunately, the generator was not working at the time of the communication. A small number of guests, approximately six rooms, elected not to relocate to the main building. While we do not have any direct information about these guests, we have no reason to believe that they are not safe as well.

As soon as communications are reestablished, we will provide a further update."


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

From Divi Little Bay's Facebook page:

September 6, 2017 / 6:20pm
Update, Hurricane Irma on St. Maarten

"We have had further contact with our resort management team and all guests and staff are safe and well, including those who elected to not move to our main building.

The generator is running and food and water is available and damage assessments have started.

We will provide further updates as they become available.

We appreciate your continued support and patience during this time."


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

From Divi Little Bay Facebook Page:

September 7, 2017
Just a quick update following Hurricane Irma:

"We are happy to confirm again that guests and staff are safe, with no serious injuries.  Fortunately, there is electricity from the generator, as well as limited wifi service. 
At this time, the Resort will remain closed until we are able to fully assess the damage.  The safety and comfort of everyone on property is a top priority.
We thank you for your continued support."


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

From Divi Little Bay Facebook Page:

September 8, 2017

"We would like to thank everyone who has inquired about the health and wellbeing of Gizmo our Divi Diva (Parrot). As you can see she is doing very well and still grabbing all the attention!"


Sept 8, 2017 / 7:15pm

Update Approaching Hurricane Jose

Our Resort staff have been very busy today, cleaning up debris (and guests are helping, too!).  This is important with Hurricane Jose’s arrival tomorrow. Unfortunately, it has intensified, but according to the National Hurricane Center, there is a slight shift to the east, which is a good thing. 

The generator is functioning and guests will be sheltered in the same main building that remained strong during the last storm.

We again ask for your patience and understanding in communicating updates.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

Divi Little Facebook Page
September 9, 2017

Update Hurricane Irma aftermath

"Although communication with our management team at Divi Little Bay is sporadic, we continue to receive positive reports on the health and wellbeing of our guests and staff.

The Resort is now preparing for Hurricane Jose, whose effects are expected this afternoon.  Our guests have food, water and are sheltering in the main building. We are continuing to work on the safe airlift of our guests from the island as quickly as possible. 

The Dutch Marines have been able to dock a ship and get flights in from Curacao so more troops and supplies are on the ground in St. Maarten.  They are in control of the airport and providing some security and emergency help on the island.

Once again we ask for your patience in getting accurate updates to you.  We understand that many are concerned for loved ones and friends.  We ask everyone sharing photos and comments to please post responsibly and with compassion for those going through this difficult experience. 

Thank you."


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

Sept 9, 2017 / 6:22pm

Facebook Divi Little Bay post:

UPDATE FROM ST. MAARTEN

"Our resort staff asked us to mention, how grateful everyone has been for the hard work of the Dutch Marines.

They have been working tirelessly throughout St. Maarten, bringing much needed help and supplies, and as importantly, encouragement and security. You can see them [in our photo] delivering water to the resort. Their professionalism, confidence and competency are truly exceptional and provided a great deal of assurance to all.

We will get more photos and video posted as soon as we have it available. Please continue to watch here for updates as the guests and staff ride out Jose."


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

September 9, 2017 / 9:48pm
Divi Little Bay Facebook post:

Update Tropical Storm Jose

"As everyone knows, St. Maarten was impacted by Jose in the late afternoon. The National Hurricane Center downgraded the impact of the storm to a tropical storm warning, which is welcome news. Communications are naturally difficult, and we are awaiting confirmation on the safety of our guests and staff. However, the main building has proved itself to be strong.

We thought people would like to see the shelter our resort is providing, so we’ve included a video filmed by a Dutch news team. The video (while in Dutch), shows the organization and care our staff are providing, under very difficult circumstances, as they continue to make conditions as comfortable as possible.

Once again we ask for your patience in getting accurate updates to you.

Thank you."

https://nos.nl/video/2192088-toerist-geeft-rondleiding-door-zijn-schuilplaats-op-sint-maarten.html


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

September 10, 2017
Divi Little Bay Facebook post:

Post Tropical Storm Jose Update

"We are happy to report that our guests and staff have come through Tropical Storm Jose safely. 

Now that the storm has passed, our staff will continue with clean-up of debris around the resort and damage assessment. 

[We wanted to share this video of our guests coming together in a wonderful moment of song and community.] 

Our resort staff continue to provide guests with electricity from our generator, food and water, and we continue to work on the safe evacuation of our guests from the island as quickly as possible.  

We will post more updates as soon as we can and ask for your continued patience in getting accurate information to you. 

Thank you."


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

September 10, 2017 / 7:27pm
Divi Little Facebook post:

UPDATE ST. MAARTEN

"On behalf of the staff, we are pleased to confirm that all American guests staying at Divi Little Bay Beach Resort have been checked out and are safely returning to their homes.   Resort staff would like to thank them for their help, understanding and good cheer in such unprecedented circumstances.  These remaining guests left this afternoon on Royal Caribbean’s Adventure of the Seas. Despite two hurricanes, one of which was the most powerful hurricane ever recorded in the Atlantic, Celine van Meer (General Manager), Thijs Scheepers (Assistant General Manager), Barry Richards (Chief Engineer), Gizmo (the Parrot) and all the other staff members at Divi Little Bay hope all guests enjoyed their stay as much as they enjoyed serving them.   There were friendships formed that will never be forgotten.

We have a few remaining guests from other nationalities that fly out in the morning or are waiting to access the French side of the island, St. Martin.

For more information on the ships itinerary, please contact Royal Caribbean’s Emergency Service Center at 800-256-6649.  The ship-to-shore number is 321-953-9003 (ship-to-shore phone rates are $7.95 per minute and they accept only Visa or MC).

We are so very happy and thankful that guests will be reunited with their family and friends very soon.

With all guests safely on their way, the staff will now begin rebuilding what was lost into something better. We also would like to thank all the caring people outside of St. Maarten that have been so supportive.

Regarding future reservations:
Now that both Irma and Jose have passed, we will be commencing with the evaluation of the resort. Our management office has already communicated with owners, members and guests who had reservations in the next few weeks.

Please continue to watch for updates, or contact Divi Owner Relations Department via email at ownerrelations@diviresorts.com, or Divi Reservations Department by phone at (800) 367-3484, Monday – Friday, 8am – 5pm."


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

September 11, 2017
Divi Little Bay Facebook post:

"HOW CAN YOU HELP SUPPORT DIVI LITTLE BAY STAFF"

"We would like to express our deep appreciation for the outpouring of concern and good wishes from so many. In response to all the inquiries about how you can help, we have set up a GoFundMe account where you can safely and reliably contribute.

We are exploring all options for supporting our Resort staff and their families, and are incredibly grateful for any assistance that you can provide."

https://www.gofundme.com/send-love-to-divi-little-bay-staff


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

September 11, 2017 / 6:01pm
Divi Little Bay Facebook post:

"We are blown away by the support of all of our wonderful Divi family during this tough time! As you can image, we are receiving many calls regarding the Resort. To assist with the call volume, we’ve set up a dedicated email to address your questions and concerns: hurricanequestions@diviresorts.com. 

Rest assured, if you have a scheduled vacation to Divi Little Bay, we will be reaching out as soon as possible to discuss travel options.

Thanks again for your patience!"


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 13, 2017)

September 12, 2017
Divi Little Bay Facebook post:

UPDATE ST. MAARTEN

"We’re happy to lend a helping hand to those in need! As such, Divi Little Bay has agreed to allow a troop of Dutch Marines, there to assist citizens of St. Maarten, to use the Resort as a base station. 

In addition, since the onset of Hurricane Irma, staff members and their family have been staying at the Resort, and we have established the Little Bay Shelter Program, which will provide shelter at the Resort as staff begin the work of finding more permanent housing solutions. The program is still evolving as we continue to explore all assistance options.

We’re thrilled to hear that cargo vessels are once again coming into the port, and NV GEBE is starting to restore electricity in some areas. We are currently still running generator power to limited areas of the Resort, and hope to have our power back on soon!

Sadly, most of our staff are facing significant personal property damage and losses, and some have even lost their homes. At this time, donations of food, clothing and other items cannot be sent to the island due to delivery issues.

As a reminder, we've set up a GoFundMe campaign to assist with cash donations: gofundme.com/send-love-to-divi-little-bay-staff. All funds raised will go directly to Little Bay's staff needs, in addition to support provided by Divi.

Thank you for your understanding and support, and we will update you again once we know more."


----------



## taterhed (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow.  Nice job.

This is a great example of 'how it's done right' for some other folks....


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 13, 2017)

Your efforts, Carol, in this thread and others is very helpful and greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gaozhen (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks Carol! We are halfway through a purchase at Divi Little Bay, and are slowing the process to see how much damage there is. But, we're pretty sure we want to go through with it, as SXM is our favorite, particularly Little Bay Beach as we've stayed there frequently at Belair, and have family that owns next door at Belair. We've been watching the FB posts but it's great to have them all in one place. Thank you!


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 16, 2017)

Thursday, September 14, 2017
From Divi Little Bay's Facebook site:

UPDATE ST. MAARTEN

"It’s truly a team effort at Divi Little Bay as we continue to shelter employees and Dutch marines while Hurricane Irma cleanup progresses.

We’re especially grateful for the help of the Dutch marines, who not only took over kitchen cleaning duties last night so our staff could rest, but also cooked dinner for the entire staff as a thank you for Divi’s hospitality.

At this time, we are still running on generator power, but marines have restored running water to the resort, allowing staff to shower for the first time since Irma hit the island.

We continue to assess the extent of the damage and will update you with more information as we have a better understanding of the situation."

#StayStrongSXM #SXMStrong


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 16, 2017)

Friday, September 15, 2017
From Divi Little Bay's Facebook page: 

"Great news to share! While public entry to St. Maarten has been restricted, we were finally able to get a core group of staff, including Divi Resorts President & COO, Marco Galaverna, on the island to thank employees for their hard work and dedication during the storm, and to begin assessing the damage.

Right now, communication from the island is sparse due to limited wifi, but we will continue to keep you up-to-date on any new information!"


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 17, 2017)

Wishing the best for everyone on the island. Please Jose and Maria please do not hit any more Caribbean islands this year. This is my prayer.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 22, 2017)

This is an email I received today (September 22, 2017) from Divi Hotels Marketing, Inc:


*UPDATE*
"Dear Owners & Members,

First and foremost, we would like to thank each and every one of you for your concern, support and kind words throughout the recent spate of storms. St. Maarten, St. Croix and many Caribbean islands were impacted by Hurricane Irma, Tropical Storm Jose and Hurricane Maria, which caused widespread damage and destruction.

We are extremely fortunate that all guests and staff escaped these devastating storms unscathed, but sadly, the islands of St. Maarten and St. Croix sustained significant damage. Both Divi Little Bay Beach Resort in St. Maarten and Divi Carina Bay All-Inclusive Beach Resort & Casino in St. Croix have also experienced damage, and will be closed until a date yet to be determined.

Our management office has been working diligently to contact Divi Little Bay Beach Resort owners, members, and guests with bookings scheduled for the next few weeks, and we continue to contact those with reservations affected by the storm. We greatly appreciate your patience as we reach out to those with the closest arrival dates first. Rest assured, if your trip is affected, we will contact you as soon as possible.

As soon as St. Maarten was accessible by the public, our President & COO, Marco Galaverna and his team visited the island to assess the damage and thank employees for keeping guests safe and in good spirits during the storm. Our team is now focused on cleaning up and rebuilding the Resort, with plans to make Little Bay even better than before. We will continue to provide updates on the rebuilding process as we know more.

We’re also providing housing and meals for a troop of Dutch Marines that are using the Resort as a base station to assist citizens of St. Maarten. They’ve kindly returned the favor by cooking dinner for the entire staff and helping out with cleaning duties.

The Resort is still running on generator power while GEBE continues its efforts to restore power throughout the island. In addition, cargo vessels have returned to their normal operations at the port.

Many of our beloved staff members returned home after the storm to find extensive personal property damage and their homes destroyed.  We created a GoFundMe account to help our Divi family get back on their feet, and funds donated will assist Little Bay’s staff in the recovery process. To donate, visit:  www.gofundme.com/send-love-to-divi-little-bay-staff.

Several owners have also inquired about the birds on our Resort, and we are happy to report that Gizmo and her flock of feathered friends are perfectly fine and working hard to keep everyone smiling.

If you have any questions or concerns, please contact the Divi Owner Relations Department via email at ownerrelations@diviresorts.com, or Divi Reservations Department by phone at (800) 367-3484, Monday – Friday, 8am – 5pm ET. You may also contact us via email at hurricanequestions@diviresorts.com.

To stay up to date on all of the newest information surrounding Divi Little Bay visit us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/DiviLittleBay.

Again, we would like to express our deepest appreciation for the outpouring of good wishes and beautiful St. Maarten memories. Your positivity has helped us stay optimistic and hopeful about the future of the Resort. Together, we will rebuild an even better Little Bay for all guests to enjoy.

Sincerely,

Divi Hotels Marketing, Inc."


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 28, 2017)

September 27, 2017
Divi Little Bay Facebook post:


"You asked, we listened. Many of you questioned how to help Little Bay’s beloved staff after Hurricane Irma struck the island of St. Maarten, which is why we established a GoFundMe campaign to raise money for those affected. 

A HUGE thank you to those who have already donated to our GoFundMe campaign - your support and kind words mean the world to all of us at Divi Resorts. ♥

Please continue to help us reach our goal by sharing the campaign with friends and family. Every dollar counts: https://www.gofundme.com/send-love-to-divi-little-bay-staff "


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 5, 2017)

October 4, 2017
From Divi Little Bay’s Facebook post:

RESORT UPDATE

“We appreciate your patience over the past few weeks as we’ve been working diligently to determine next steps for our resort.

Although we optimistically hoped to be open in time for the 2018 season, an assessment of the property after the storms has confirmed that most units have sustained damage. Although the extent varies from building to building, we have confirmed that major repair and reconstruction is needed in order to provide guests with accommodations equal to, or superior than, those available prior to these storms.

Due to this, we anticipate reopening our resort in May 2018, if there are no construction or supply delays.

We understand this is an inconvenience, and we are just as disappointed as you that we will not be able to host guests until May. Rest assured, if your reservation is affected, a representative will be reaching out with further details on your options to cancel or rebook.

As a reminder, if you booked your vacation through www.DiviResorts.com or directly through the resort, you may contact us via email at hurricanequestions@diviresorts.com. Please keep in mind, representatives will reach out to those with the earliest arrival dates first.

If you booked your stay through a travel agent or 3rd party provider, you will need to contact them directly to cancel your reservation, according to their cancellation policy.

With your help, patience and positive thoughts, we WILL get through this together. We are 100% dedicated to rebuilding our resort, not just as it was before, but even better, and we can’t wait to see our beautiful island flourish once again!

Please continue to watch for updates on the anticipated reopening date and progress via email and on Facebook.

Thank you.”


----------



## Gaozhen (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for the updates! We've been following on FB and the Divi website as well, good to hear the updates. We're in the midst of closing on a week 12 2br (yay!) and hoped to go next March to help with economic revenue, but will just have to wait.


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 15, 2017)

“*Divi staff protest reduced days, pay, GM says company trying its best”

The Daily Herald/ Islands/ October 13, 2017*

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/islan...uced-days-pay-gm-says-company-trying-its-best

“LITTLE BAY--A group of upset Divi Little Bay Beach Resort workers stood in protest at the entrance of the resort on Thursday to contest management’s move to reduce their work days and consequently their pay.

The workers also claimed that they were unceremoniously told to leave the property, if they were not willing to work the reduced days offered.
In an invited comment Divi’s Acting General Manager Thijs Scheepers said there is work for everyone and the workers will be able to resume their tasks on Monday. “We have permanent and contracted workers and for us everyone is important and we want to ensure that everyone is taken care of,” Scheepers assured.
The company reduced the work week of its staffers from six to three days. The workers said they toiled arduously over the past weeks to clean the property following the destruction caused by Hurricanes Irma and Maria and as soon as they completed the cleaning, management sprung the reduced work week on them and sent them home on Thursday after they worked the three days offered earlier this week....”


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 20, 2017)

“*WIFOL, Divi set minimum work week for employees”

The Daily Herald / Islands/ October 17, 2017*

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/islands/70172-wifol-divi-set-minimum-work-week-for-employees

“LITTLE BAY--The Workers Institute for Organised Labour (WIFOL) and the top brass of Divi Little Bay Beach Resort on Tuesday set a new minimum work week for the resort staffers.

The work week has been reduced from six to four days for all permanent workers. The new minimum work week comes days after workers held a protest action in front of the resort contesting the reduction of their work week from six to three days, a move that the union had said was a unilateral decision by the company that was in contravention of the Collective Labour Agreement (CLA). The protest action led to a meeting between the WIFOL and several Divi overseas executives....”


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 8, 2017)

Post from Divi Little Bay’s Facebook
November 7, 2017

“We were all smiles on St. Maarten yesterday as our staff received checks from YOUR generous donations to the GoFundMe campaign, which has now raised more than $50,000!

We celebrated the special occasion with a delicious cake and refreshments, plus a formal check presentation.

The entire staff sends their love and gratitude for all of the uplifting words of encouragement and generous donations.

The GoFundMe campaign will remain open for anyone who still wishes to donate to the cause. Every little bit helps! Donate here: http://bit.ly/2m165QV

We can’t wait to welcome back guests, owners and members to St. Maarten when the resort reopens in May 2018!”

#staystrongsxm


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 22, 2017)

From an email I received today from Divi Resorts:
November 22, 2017

*“DIVI LITTLE BAY BEACH RESORT PROGRESS REPORT*
It’s been two months since Divi Little Bay Beach Resort and the island of St. Maarten were hit by devastating hurricanes and a tropical storm. Divi Little Bay has been hard at work since then repairing and restoring the resort, and we would like to take this time to update you on the following:

*Thank You:*
We have received, and continue to receive, an outpouring of support and heartfelt messages from guests, owners and members. The management and staff of Divi Little Bay Beach Resort want to once again express their deepest gratitude and appreciation during this difficult time. Your encouragement and positivity keeps staff members motivated in recovery efforts on the resort, at their homes and around the island. The staff also sends their heartfelt thanks to all who donated to the GoFundMe campaign. These funds have been distributed directly to employees to assist with home repairs and household needs.

*Next Steps:*
Over the last two months, the President and COO of Divi Resorts Group, has flown to St. Maarten several times to meet with insurance adjusters, work with Little Bay’s management team on the coordination and cleanup of the resort, and of course, check on Little Bay’s staff. He has spoken with many staff members individually to assess their needs and concerns regarding the reconstruction and reopening.

The resort has established a goal of reopening in May 2018, and everyone is working diligently to meet that goal. Here’s some of the progress that Divi Little Bay has made to date:

*Insurance Claim:*
A full survey has been done on the damage by Little Bay’s insurance adjuster and the Divi construction team.
Divi Little Bay is working with its insurance company to finalize their claim as soon as possible.


*Cleanup:*
Little Bay’s staff worked hard on the cleanup of the resort, including emptying rooms to make them ready for construction subcontractors.
A subcontractor was hired to clean up all large items, including damaged trees, and remove the sand from rooms and buildings around the resort.
The ministry of TEATT (Tourism, Economic Affairs, Traffic, Telecommunications) is working on cleaning the beach.



*Rebuild:*
Divi Little Bay hired 4 subcontractors in September, to secure them as soon as possible, due to the need for everyone to rebuild on the island.
These crews are currently fixing roofs on the beach villas, casitas, main building, retail building, hotel section 12 & 22, buildings 1–12, and buildings A, B, D, E, F and G.
Interior repairs have begun on the beach villas, buildings 1–12, building A, B, D, E, F and G, casitas and the hotel rooms.



*GoFundMe Fundraising Efforts:*
Everyone at Divi Little Bay is very grateful for these generous donations, and the sentiments expressed by the owners, past guests and general public who contributed.
As of today, the GFM campaign has raised a total of $53,325. The Resort distributed donated funds on Tuesday, November 7, which at that time totaled $49,025. In accordance with Divi Little Bay’s management team, staff and the union’s wishes, funds were disbursed equally. The GFM campaign will remain open for anyone who still wishes to donate. All additional funds (beyond the $49,025 already dispersed) will be distributed to employees in the same manner. If you would like to donate, please click here.



*Update on Gizmo:*
Many of you have inquired about the health and well-being of our beloved Divi Diva, Gizmo. We are happy to report she is doing very well and hasn’t let the construction ruffle her feathers – she can do that all by herself! While she’s missing her Dutch Marines, and of course all of Divi Little Bay’s owners and guests, she certainly doesn’t seem to mind the beautification of her home.



*Coming Up:*
Our construction crews will continue structural repairs to prepare buildings for interior reconstruction.
Once building interiors are restored, we will begin the process of furnishing and redecorating throughout the resort.
Barring any construction delays, we hope to reopen the resort in May 2018.

As always, keep watching on social media for more updates and thank you again for your continued support.”


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 23, 2017)

Below is from an article in the St Maarten newspaper _The Daily Herald_, released November 22, 2017:

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/islands/71163-divi-workers-not-happy-about-2-day-workweek

*Divi workers not happy about 2-day workweek*

“PHILIPSBURG--Divi Little Bay Beach Resort workers are up in arms over management’s decision to further reduce their workweek to two days as the company moves into reconstruction phase to rebuild its facilities from the damage caused by Hurricane Irma in September.

  One worker told _The Daily Herald_ that the company had called in workers individually over the course of the past week and told them that they can either accept two days per week pay or accept being paid out from the company, in which case they will no longer be employed at the establishment. The two-day workweek is until sometime in 2018, when the resort is expected to resume its operations. Workers believe they should have at least three days’ weekly pay, not two.

  While some of the workers signed on for the two days, some did not. Those who did not took their case to the Labour Department....”


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2017)

The workers may be eligible for partial unemployment because of a reduction in hours because of the hurricane. This would be a United States ruling for drawing unemployment compensation.. .   However, I do not know if you have unemployment laws in your country for drawing unemployment compensation.

I would not quit my employment  and I would take the two (2) day’s pay and look for a part time job.

These are only suggestions. I do not confess to know your labor laws and rights.

Good luck.


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 6, 2017)

Posted from Divi Little Bay Facebook:
Friday December 1, 2017

“It’s your last chance to donate to the GoFundMe campaign to help our employees rebuild their lives. The campaign will be ending in one week on Friday, December 8th in order to distribute remaining funds to staff members before the holidays.

We greatly appreciate the many generous contributions we’ve received over the past few months, and we look forward to reopening in 2018!”
https://www.gofundme.com/send-love-to-divi-little-bay-staff


----------



## RNCollins (Feb 21, 2018)

Email received today from Divi:
2/21/2018


To view this email as a web page, go here.








*DIVI LITTLE BAY UPDATE*
“Dear Owner,

We hope your New Year is off to a great start and you are getting as excited as we are for the reopening of Divi Little Bay Beach Resort.

We’ve been working diligently, not just cleaning up and restoring your “home away from home,” but planning, designing and implementing some amazing new facilities and amenities. As the President and COO of Divi Resorts, Marco Galaverna said back in November, “we are committed to rebuilding Divi Little Bay Beach Resort not just as good as it was before, but even better,” and we plan to deliver on that promise!

Firstly, we’d like to announce that there will be a new General Manager of Little Bay Beach Resort, Anne-Marie Brooks. We’re thrilled to welcome Anne-Marie back to the team nearly 28 years after her first internship at Little Bay in 1990. Most recently, she spent 21 years working for Oyster Bay Beach Resort. Anne-Marie replaces Celine Van Meer, who recently moved to Bonaire with her family to take over the General Manager position at Divi Flamingo Beach Resort & Casino.

Secondly, we know that you are anxious to return to St. Maarten as soon as possible, so we are happy to confirm that the resort will partially reopen on May 1st, and we anticipate completing renovations by early fall. While we’d love to have the entire resort restored by May, it’s just not possible given the changes we are making, safety and logistical reasons and the damage to the resort. As a result, please keep in mind that there may be ongoing construction during your stay. Rest assured, if your unit is not completed by your arrival, we will provide you with alternate accommodations based on unit type availability.

*Here’s what is scheduled to be completed by May 1st: *

*Accommodations:*
Buildings 1-4, Buildings A & B, Hotel Rooms and Beachfront Villas will be completely renovated with some, if not all of the following: all new lighting, furniture, window treatments, water-saving toilets, interior paint, shower doors, faucets, crown molding, baseboards, 49" LED TVs, laptop safes, bluetooth alarm/clock/radio, interior doors and hardware, patio doors, appliances, HVAC, in-room Wi-Fi, electrical devices and panels, solar water heaters, exterior lighting, porcelain-tiled corridors, signage, exterior paint, signage lighting, landscaping and repaired roofs.

*Food & Beverage:*
We are updating the Seabreeze Restaurant, which will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner and completely redesigning the newly named Fort Amsterdam Cafe (formerly Bayview Cafe), which will serve coffee, breakfast sandwiches, pastries and ice cream. In addition, we are refreshing menus for both eateries.

*Pool:*
The Seabreeze pool and its restrooms will be updated, and new pool furniture will be added.

*Beach:*
We’ve purchased a beach cleaner to groom and restore our beautiful Little Bay beach, and the sea and sand will be ready for guests.

*Lobby:*
New furniture will be added to the lobby, the restrooms in the building will be renovated and we’re adding new bellman carts.

*Public Spaces:*
Public spaces throughout the resort will be rebuilt and improved, including a new roof for the main building as well as new exterior paint and lighting and porcelain-tiled corridors. All retail buildings will receive new roofs, exterior paint and lighting. In addition, the parking area in front of the retail shops will be renovated, and will get new lighting. There will be a new parking area (where the tennis court once was) and new thatch roofs will be added to the taxi, car rental and bird cage areas.

*Resort Activities/Shops:*
All on-site shops, the gym, the Aqua Mania water sports center and the dock will be open. The Indulgence By The Sea Spa was rebuilt and reopened in December, and continues to serve locals and tourists alike.

*Construction on the remaining renovations will be completed by early fall and include the following:*

*Units & Public Spaces:*
Buildings 5-12, Buildings D, E, F & G, Casitas and Public Spaces will be completely renovated.

*Pools: *
We will be completely transforming what was our “casitas pool” into the new Pureocean Pool & Bar. In addition to this expansive, modern pool area, our popular Infinity Pool will also undergo a complete renovation and will receive new, modern furniture.

*Food & Beverage:*
Pureocean Restaurant and terrace will be completely renovated with a new, modern look. In addition to the newly named Fort Amsterdam Cafe, and a new Pureocean Pool Bar, the resort will be adding a fun new eatery called The Shack. The Shack will have delicious roti, jerk, BBQ and many island favorites. Gizmo’s Bar & Grill will also reopen with a larger deck and a fresh look.

Thirdly, we know many of you have questions and concerns about the island. The good news is much of our friendly island is coming back slowly and we’d like to share some good news:

Both airports (Princess Juliana & Grand Case International Airport) are operational and running about 60 flights a week from 12 different airlines.
Princess Juliana Airport has opened a temporary departure pavilion to improve passenger comfort.
Airlines have returned including: American (who is expected to add to the daily flight from Miami), Jet Blue (operating daily from JFK and resuming flights from Minneapolis through Boston), Delta (daily from Atlanta), West Jet (resumes April 28), KLM and Air France (from Paris).
Cruise ships have returned including Royal Caribbean, Celebrity, Carnival, Princess, Holland America, Disney, MSC, Viking Sea, Seadream and Marella.
Many restaurants and shops are back in business including: Toppers, Beirut, Lee’s Roadside, Bombay Bites, Sale and Pepe, Little Jerusulem, Holland House and Green House. Plus, fine dining restaurants like Spiga and Chef Dino Jagtiani at the Rockland Estate are also open.
Land-based activities including rain forest tours, ATV tours and Jeep safaris are 80% back in business.
Loterie Farm has reopened and is once again offering zipline tours.
Water-based activities including snorkeling trips and charters are running.
90% of the shops along Front and Back Streets in downtown Phillipsburg have reopened.
St. Maarten’s Heineken Regatta, a popular island event, takes place March 1-4.
In April, the Island will celebrate Easter with the 5th Annual Underwater Easter Egg Hunt.
Carnival season also kicks off in April on the Dutch side of the island, with thrilling parades, colorful festivals, parties, pageants and more.
In May, locals and tourists alike can enjoy Fish Day; a quirky event that celebrates all things fish.
In June, one of the largest deep sea fishing tournaments in the Caribbean, the Billfish Tournament, returns to St. Maarten.
Lastly, as we hope you can imagine, the reconstruction of Little Bay has been a massive undertaking and we appreciate your support and patience throughout this process. For all of us at Divi Little Bay it’s a labor of love, and we can’t wait to welcome you and your family back to our beautiful resort!

As always, if your travel plans have changed, or if you have any questions or concerns, please contact us via email at littlebayupdate@diviresorts.com. We ask for your patience as we work to accommodate everyone’s requests and answer everyone’s questions.

Thank you,
Divi Little Bay Beach Resort Management”



















This email was sent by: Divi Resorts Group
6320 Quadrangle Drive, Suite 210 Chapel Hill, NC 27517 USA


We respect your right to privacy - view our policy

Manage Subscriptions | Update Profile | One-Click Unsubscribe


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2018)

That is an outstanding report by the Divi Resort Grup IMHO.


----------



## Gaozhen (Feb 21, 2018)

That's awesome, thank you! We're waiting for our purchase in building H to be done, so aren't getting the updates yet!


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 24, 2018)

From an email received from Divi Hotels Marketing:


*DIVI LITTLE BAY BEACH RESORT UPDATE*

We’re getting ready and gearing up for a great May reopening! As you can see, the beauty of our beloved St. Maarten hasn’t changed, but instead of telling you all about our hard work, let’s show you! Click here to watch a video of our progress.


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 30, 2018)

Post from Divi Little Bay’s Facebook Page:
March 29, 2018

*“Divi Little Bay Beach Resort Donates Furniture to Forever Blessed Foundation*

Divi Resorts' Divi Little Bay Beach Resort on St. Maarten recently donated its remaining furniture and beds left over from Hurricane Irma to the Forever Blessed Giving Back Charity Foundation to help those in need.

"When our resort was hit by Hurricane Irma, we were able to salvage many appliances and furniture, some of which went to our Little Bay staff members in need," said Marco Galaverna, Divi Resorts President & COO. "So when we heard that Forever Blessed Foundation was searching for furniture donations, we gladly stepped up to the plate, donating all remaining items that were no longer needed on the resort."

Among the items donated to the foundation were beds, dressers, chairs and more. Organizers and recipients were all smiles as the items were loaded up and delivered to their new homes.

Started back in 2003 with the goal of giving back to those in need, the Forever Blessed Giving Back Charity Foundation was officially notarized last year. Organizers are in need of volunteers and such as clothing, non-perishable foods, school supplies, household items and furniture. Those interested in donating items locally or volunteering can reach the organization by calling (712) 523-8792.”


----------



## turkel (Apr 22, 2018)

Resort is open. I can see multiple dates and units available through II


----------



## Gaozhen (Apr 22, 2018)

We had to move our March week to Aruba this year as it wasn't open yet, but have reserved our week for 2019! Very excited!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like this resort is headed in the right directions. Wishing the Resort smooth sailing and Happy Day’s.


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 24, 2018)

April 24, 2018
This is an email received today from Divi Marketing:

*URGENT: Limited Release of Additional Weeks Available at Divi Little Bay*

To view this email as a web page, go here.








*DIVI LITTLE BAY SPECIAL DROP DAY*
*STARTS TOMORROW!*
Dear Owner,

Due to last year's hurricane and ongoing construction at Divi Little Bay Beach Resort, we were unable to provide options for booking additional weeks during your scheduled window. We’re thrilled to announce we're finally able to release a limited amount of studio and 1-bedroom inventory tomorrow, Wednesday, April 25th, on *a first-come, first-served basis* for the following weeks in 2018 at Divi Little Bay Beach Resort:

Week 23: June 9-16
Week 24: June 16-23
Week 25: June 23-30
Week 26: June 30-July 7
Week 27: July 7-14
Week 28: July 14-21
Week 29: July 21-28
Week 30: July 28-August 4
Week 31: August 4-11
Week 32: August 11-18
Week 33: August 18-25
Week 34: August 25-September 1
To make your reservation, contact us at 1-800-367-3484 (Toll-free US) or 1-919-419-3484 (International).

Moving forward, all additional weeks will be released on the scheduled drop date.

Thank you,
Divi Little Bay Beach Resort Management
















_*Terms & Conditions: *Reservations can be made by calling Divi Reservations at 1-800-367-3484 or 1-919-419-3484(Monday-Friday, 8 a.m.-5 p.m., ET). Availability is on a first-come, first-served basis. Your Divi account must be in good standing to schedule a reservation. Reservation type and cost dependent on the Divi contract used to make the reservation. Maintenance fees and applicable upgrade fees apply. Specific unit numbers may not be requested and are not guaranteed. Payment is required at the time of reservation. All reservations are non-refundable, cannot be cancelled and can only be changed for a fee._

This email was sent by: Divi Resorts Group
6320 Quadrangle Drive, Suite 210 Chapel Hill, NC 27517 USA


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 24, 2018)

Wishing this resort happiness and much success this year and years to come.


----------



## buzzytoes (May 14, 2018)

Hoping to  make our reservations through RCI Exchange in the next couple days for the week of August 25th. Looks like they are working hard!


----------



## RNCollins (May 20, 2018)

Received an email from Divi on May 16, 2018:

*Divi Little Bay at St. Maarten is now open!*






Saturday, May 12, was a very exciting day at Divi Little Bay Beach Resort when General Manager, Anne-Marie Brooks and her staff welcome back our owners, members and guests to St. Maarten and our beautiful resort.













“For the past eight months, the Little Bay team has poured their hearts and souls into the rebuilding the resort” said Marco Galaverna, Divi Resorts President & COO, “this labor of love is well on its way towards completion, and we hope all our loyal customers will return and visit our stunning property and beautiful island.”

For more photos of opening weekend check out Divi Little Bay's Facebook page.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 8, 2018)

This was from an email update I received from Divi on Thursday, September 6, 2018:






*“One Year Later: 
Divi Little Bay Beach Resort is Thriving Once Again*





Exactly one year after Hurricane Irma hit our beloved Divi Little Bay Beach Resort and St. Maarten, the island and its resilient people are well on their way to recovery and eager to welcome back travelers to enjoy the island’s stunning beaches, duty-free shopping, mouthwatering restaurants, exhilarating excursions and fabulous accommodations!

The newly renovated Divi Little Bay features completely refreshed units, updated Seabreeze and Infinity Pools, Fort Amsterdam Cafe (formerly Bayview Café) with gourmet coffee and a new menu, new chairs and areas to relax at the pools and beach, new furniture for Gizmo’s Bar & Grill, a restored dock where boat trips have resumed, brand new restaurant menus and upgraded landscaping and lighting throughout the resort.

Updates still to come in 2018 include a stunning new main pool called the pureocean pool (formerly the Casitas pool), which will be enlarged with waterfalls, a new pureocean pool bar and an expansive seating area, a new eatery, The Shack, serving Caribbean BBQ, Jerk Chicken, Roti and more, a pureocean Restaurant expansion with new terrace furniture and lighting and a new kid’s space and game room.







*Island Activities*

Travelers seeking unique island experiences are in luck! Our Concierge Desk offers special discounts on many of these exciting experiences, and we're more than happy to help you book excursions and plan the trip of a lifetime!

*Aqua Mania Adventures* offers daytime boat tours, romantic sunset sails, unbelievable scuba diving and snorkeling, exhilarating jet ski tours, day trips to surrounding islands and so much more!

*Rainforest Adventures* is ideal for adrenaline junkies, offering the world’s steepest zip line, The Flying Dutchman. You can also enjoy a leisurely ride on the Sky Explorer chairlift with breathtaking 360° views of the island and beyond, take a thrilling tube ride down the mountain on The Schooner or fly through the sky on the popular Sentry Hill Zip Line.

*Loterie Farm* is a secret hideaway nestled in the hillside of Pic Paradis on the French side of the island, where you can wine, dine and relax in a blissful oasis.

*Tijon Parfumerie* is the perfect place to treat yourself to a world of delightful smells as you create your own custom perfume. Your nose knows best, so grab a lab coat and mix up your favorite fragrance.

*Topper's Rhum Distillery* will quench your thirst for award-winning Caribbean rhum. Get your taste buds ready for this delicious experience, where you'll learn how rhum is made on the island.

*Guavaberry Emporium* is the mecca for all things Guavaberry. Enjoy St. Maarten's national liqueur, the famous Guavaberry Rum and pick out your favorite flavor to enjoy at home.

*Downtown Philipsburg* is filled with history and beauty. Take a guided tour of Front Street, shop till you drop at the many duty-free stores, or snap a pic at the iconic courthouse, which is adorned with a wooden pineapple, the international symbol of welcome.





*Flight Deals*

*Spirit Airlines*
$231 from FLL – September 15-22
$428 from ORD – September
$333 from BOS – September
$385 from DFW – November, January & February

*Delta*
$335 from BOS – February
$406 from MIA – October
$370 from JFK – December-April

*Air France*
$464 from CDG – November-June

*COPA Airlines*
$327 from BOS – December

*American Airlines*
$330 from BOS – January

*JetBlue*
$356 from JFK – September-October





Score 30% off room only and all-inclusive stays at Divi Little Bay for travel between now and December 20, 2019. With rates as low as $169 per night (room only) and $195 per person, per night (all-inclusive), now is the perfect time to book fall and winter travel.

Hurry, sale ends September 30th, 2018 at 11:59 p.m. ET”


----------

